# Charles SCL Photography - csclphoto.ca



## Tantalus (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.csclphoto.ca/  Beautiful images, photographs, pictures of Vancouver, BC, Canada.

Well I finally got my website up and running. Let me know what you think, thanks. 

I'm not a professional photographer; I still have my dayjob. It all started when I want to record my hiking and camping trips. Then gradually it became a hobby and now I want/hope this hobby to pay for itself. As you know camera equipments are not cheap. And even if I don't make any sales, I can still write off camping trips and purchases as business expenses. 

Charles Leung


----------



## Tantalus (Jan 24, 2007)

If you get a white screen, press F5 to refresh. don't know what happend.


----------

